# Christian Bale - At the Premiere of "Terminator Salvation", Grauman's Chinese Theatre 14.05.2009 x14



## Tokko (16 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Holylulu (17 Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Besten Dank.


----------

